# Gulp 2" peeler crab "HOW TO"



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

Just bought some of these (2" peeler crab) amber glow and new penny....was wondering what's the best place to use, kind of rig , water conditions, techniques... etc.. some insight will be appreciated. thanks. the amber glow says it "glows"..so can i drop these 100 feet for some botom action? would sheep head in the pass hit it?...anybody used these with any kind of succes let me know please.....wonder what the pros have to say...I see some of them are sponsored by Gulp . Thanks.


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Talk to Eric Holtsman on the Gulp Crabs he's the gulp GURU!! I personally am batting .000 with them now the shrimp are great and I like the sand fleas for pomps to tip a jig. I can honestly say that that is the only gulp that I have yet to catch a fish on.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Over the summer when I was working in Venice a GULP rep booked a trip with us for a day of Bottom fishing. We tried all sorts of gulp Products and I was impressed how well they worked. We caught snapper ( red and lane) a 20lb gag and a cusk eel on Gulp Crabs.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

Erick thanks for the info. 



another question, is the juice/scent same for all Gulps?....or shrimp is shrimp and crab is for crab etc.... want to try cutting some small round shapes for pompano/sheepies... see how it does....also how long does a quart container last once its open. Can i dip some other plastics on the juice>? or will it spoil the mix..just curious man....seems like these quarts containers hold a lot of juice there i can drop even my sinkers on. Thanks again for the tips, it really gives me a better idea on how to use this particular Gulp. :clap


----------



## fishinstevez (Oct 26, 2008)

ive never caught anything on them i was using the green ones something nibbled all the legs off i had a hard time with the rigging as well now i see the light:bowdown


----------



## chasin-tail (Oct 8, 2007)

Eric, I've thrown these a few times also sight fishing. I use a 3/0 flutter hook....works great!


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

<P align=left>i rig mine like this. works great. jig like normal but along pause in between. most of the time whenit goes down to restit will get hit.after each jig reel in slowly to tighten the line to see if he is on if so set the hook. if you get in the habit of just jerking the rod to give the jig movementyou will miss the hook up you have been waiting for. with braid you can feel everything. from my experience the jig must come to rest on the bottom for a couple seconds. best of luck.


----------



## fat guy/little boat (Nov 12, 2008)

Looks good-- I'll have to try that one dailysaw.


----------



## huntfishbum (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up on the gulp crab. Just bought some and can't wait to try them.Regards, Chuck


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Awesome advivce guys..Thanks


----------

